# Movie Reviews Thread



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

See anything good lately?
I saw "Brave" & "Rock of Ages." Both were great.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm waiting for Ted, that movie looks like it will be funny


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Men in black 3 was good


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't get to watch movies unless they are on TV..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You can download them, but it has a down side :/


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

download them......hahahahahahahahaha........i am lucky to be able to turn this thing on.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

I watched "rampart" last night... I thought it was horrible!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You CAN download them... but no matter how good you make it sound, it's still stealing. 

Snow White and the Huntsman was good. Kristen Stewart was bleh, but what do you expect? Still entertaining, though.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I know it is "stealing" I more or less think of stealing going to the store and putting it in your pocket. 

Sorry guys I "steal" movies every now and again. 
Well personally I don't. But I have a friend who downloads movies and he burns them for me for $1 each disk. And they always look great. 

So I guess call it what you want but it's nice to save a few bucks. It's hard to have entertainment pay the rent,bills, take care of your wife, take care of 2 kids. All on $8 an hour and whatever I make woodworking witch Verys every month. Like this month I've made maybe $600 doing custom wood work last month I made $3500 so if I can save a dime in going to


----------

